# Chamyto se acerca a los 6666 iposts.



## chamyto

Que no nos pase nada, espero que no vengan los espíritus malvados, dentro de 56 posts.


----------



## RIU

¡Huy la que has dicho! De esta te banean fijo, chaval. Yo me iría currando un catálogo de regalos para los NavyMods ya mismo.


----------



## romarsan

No seas pesimista Riu, que ahora funcionan por ahí los catálogos de regalos para empresas y seguro que encuentra algo.
Tú, talante positivo siempre Chamito.

Ah y ¿felicidades?. Si hombre si, felicidades que siempre es un gusto leerte.


----------



## RIU

Jo, yo que quería acojonarlo vivo, vas y les das esperanzar. Ya te vale, reina.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¿Ese no es el código postal de la Bestia?


----------



## cbrena

Para el de la Bestia le sobra un 6. Debe ser el de Burgos.

¡Felicidades Chamyto!


----------



## turi

chamyto said:


> Que no nos pase nada, espero que no vengan los espíritus malvados, dentro de 63 posts.



Muchos de nosotros hemos pasado por ese número, y mira, aún puedo contestaros a todos. Vas a ser diferente?


----------



## RIU

turissa said:


> Muchos de nosotros hemos pasado por ese número, y mira, aún puedo contestaros a todos. Vas a ser diferente?



¡Buah! Pues no me quedan a mi paridas para soltar antes de llegar ahí. Que no os pase nada.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

chamyto said:


> Que no nos pase nada, espero que no vengan los espíritus malvados, dentro de 56 posts.



Mejor que no vengan tampoco dentro de 56± n . Meigas fóra.


----------



## chamyto

Bueno, ya van 6683 y no ha venido Satanás todavía...


----------



## RIU

6700 pero te veo desmejorado, ¿todo bien?


----------



## Prima Facie

Yo por si acaso llevo un diente de ajo encima cuando entro al foro 

Felicidades


----------



## RIU

¿Así, más o menos? Mola, ¿tienes imágenes?


----------



## chamyto

RIU said:


> 6700 pero te veo desmejorado, ¿todo bien?



Sí, sí, todo bien


----------



## Prima Facie

RIU said:


> ¿Así, más o menos? Mola, ¿tienes imágenes?



Estoy segura de que existen imágenes más agradables que la mía con un diente de ajo colgado al cuello ;-)


----------



## RIU

Prima Facie said:


> Estoy segura de que existen imágenes más agradables que la mía con un diente de ajo colgado al cuello ;-)



Ja, ja, lo dudo. Mira, este de WR está realmente muerto de miedo. (Fijo que es de WR por que va de pitufillo)


----------



## chamyto

Cómo os lo pasáis...


----------



## Prima Facie

Como podemos, Chamyto, como podemos. Que ya se encargará algún mastuerzo de jorobar el día, seguro.


----------



## RIU

Ya se oye alguna motosierra por ahí "retocando hilos", pero tranquilo, que este está en zona franca.


----------



## Prima Facie

Soy experta en motosierras, créeme que en nada habrá tala. Lógico, por otra parte, si se me permite 
Voy a ver si me quito el pestuzo a ajo


----------



## RIU

Aquí tienes una buena ducha. ¿Algún tipo de jabón especial?


----------



## Prima Facie

Sí, uno con PH neutro, por favor. Se agradecen tus desvelos


----------



## RIU

Ya te pasaré la factura. Fliparás lo que no está escrito cuando la veas en tus MP.


----------



## Prima Facie

You wish...


----------



## RIU

Jo, me pillaste...


----------



## Calambur

Ya van 6922 y todo sigue en orden. Así que me animé a venir, porque considero que pasó el peligro.

¡Felicitaciones, chamyto!, y ahora: a por los 7.000.


----------



## chamyto

Muchas gracias, Calambur, parece que los malos espectros ya pasaron.


----------



## Prima Facie

Por si acaso asomaré la patita de a poco


----------

